
How have you faced discrimination working in tech? - bankisan
https://www.openmiq.com/conversations/39?ref=hn
======
bankisan
Hey HN, I realize this is a bit of an unconventional post and would be better
suited as an Ask HN tag, but I wanted to hear people's experiences of
discrimination outside of just usual text.

Full disclosure, this is a new platform that I've been building for the last
few months. Even though it's something I've worked on, I do think it's an
important conversation to have and thought this would be the best place to
host it. If you have any feedback, I would appreciate that as well.

